# Mein Desktop hat sich komplett reorganisiert



## Alana2 (25. Juni 2019)

Hallo Leute,

 

ich bin neu hier, also vergebt mir bitte, wenn ich die Verhaltensregeln noch nicht so gut kenne. Aber ich brauche wirklich Hilfe.

 

Gestern Abend habe ich meinen Lenovo Laptop (mit Windows 8) mithilfe des HDMI-Kabels das mit meiner Switch gekommen ist, an meinen Fernsehen angeschlossen. Dann habe ich darauf geschaltet, dass es nur auf dem Fernseher ein Bild anzeigen sollte. Dann noch kurz die Bildeinstellungen geändert und bum, ein wunderbares Bild. Ich habe dann eine Serie geguckt, bis ich müde wurde. Dann habe ich meinen Laptop heruntergefahren ohne etwas an den Bildeinstellungen geändert zu haben.

 

Als ich am nächsten Morgen meinen Laptop eingeschaltet habe, war mein Desktop vollkommen reorganisiert. Alle Icons schienen in einer Art alphabetischen Reihenfolge organisiert wurden zu sein (das waren sie vorher definitiv nicht) und auch die Icons, die auf der anderen Seite des Desktops waren sind nun mit allen anderen zusammengeschmissen worden.

Außerdem sind alle Icons winzig, obwohl sie immer noch als mittelgroß eingestellt sind. Das betrifft auch die Icons auf der Taskleiste.

 

Dann habe ich natürlich versucht, einen Weg zu finden, es wieder so zu haben, wie es vorher war. Da bin ich auf ein Programm gestoßen, dass ich OrganiZen nennt. Ich dachte wenn ich mit dessen Hilfe alles nach Datum ordne, wird es vielleicht besser. Aber das hat es nur schlimmer gemacht, alle Daten, Ordner und Verknüpfungen wurden in einen Ordner gestopft. Die restlichen Programme sind jetzt noch wilder angeordnet als vorher.

 

Da möchte ich euch natürlich fragen, wie das passiert ist, und ob es einen Weg gibt, das alles rückgängig zu machen. Oder wenn nicht, wie ich dann wenigstens verhindern kann, dass so etwas nochmal passiert. Außerdem würde ich gerne wissen, wie ich meine icons wieder auf normal groß bekomme. Ich erinnere mich an einen Schulcomputer der mal ein ähnliches Problem hatte, aber ich weiß nicht, wie das bei dem gelöst wurde.

 

Danke an alle die sich mir erbarmen im Vorraus. Rückfragen können natürlich auch gestellt werden.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. Juni 2019)

Das kann passieren, wenn du den Laptop an ein Ausgabegerät anschließt, was eine andere Auflösung hat, als der Laptop. Dann sortiert Windows die Icons gern mal (alphabetisch) neu.

Ich kenne "OrganiZen" nicht, aber wenn man danach googelt, findet man keine erfreulichen Ergebnisse. Du kannst die Sachen, die da in dem "OrganiZen" Ordner sind, einfach wieder auf den Desktop verschieben.

Die Icongröße (und auch die Sortierreihenfolge) kannst du ändern, indem du mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Desktop klickst. Da hast du "Ansicht" und "Sortieren nach".

Verhindern können wirst du sowas nicht. Und auch rückgängig machen nicht. Bleibt nur, es wieder manuell so anzuordnen, wie es war.


----------



## Alana2 (25. Juni 2019)

Kennst du da noch einen Weg, die Taskleiste wieder zu vergrößern? Die ist immer noch ähnlich winzig.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (26. Juni 2019)

Für die Zukunft: Ein Programm namens DesktopOK, benutze ich in der Arbeit seit vielen Jahren (ITler). Wenn man sich auf nen PC per RDP schaltet verschiebts auch gern die Icons. DesktopOK merkt sich die Positionen beim erstellen eines Snapshots und kann auf Knopfdruck alles wieder an seinen vorherigen Platz schieben.

Für die Icongröße einfach mal STRG drücken und auf dem Desktop "scrollen". Damit kann man die Icongröße verändern.


----------



## GuajoloteReal (29. Juni 2019)

Zunächst einmal bedanke ich mich für den Tipp mit DesktopOK, ich hatte das Problem auch schon einige Male und jedes Mal war es ziemlich nervig, die ganzen Icons wieder zu ordnen. Bezüglich der Task-Leiste... gehe mit der Maus auf den oberen Rand und dann ergibt sich die Möglichkeit quasi von selbst.


----------

